# Poll: Xenos RP



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey all! Alistor here!

You may recognise my name from a thread a little bit bellow here, named 'Battles in the East', a recruitment thread for a roleplaying game orientated around the Tau.

I noticed afterwards however that the general trend for RP on these forums was that it was primarily Space Marine / Chaos Space Marine / Imperial Guard / Death Watch based.

Now I don't have a problem with this, I find the Space Marine Chapters and the Chaos Betrayer Legions and the Imperium of man in general quite fascinating and quite maliable and I enjoy the RPs I'm involved in currently (A Death Watch and an Iron Warriors one).

However, as a amateur story writer, I am a lover of the world in general and prefer not to pick sides personally (though of course I have my favourites, everyone does) and so I'd love to see some more RP based around the Xenos races such as the Eldar, the Tau Empire, the Orks, the Dark Eldar or maybe even the Kroot (I understand fully that it is impossible to roleplay Necrons or Tyranids as they have no personalities or individual quirks) and I'd be more than happy to 'champion' this cause as it were. However, I wanted to know what the general consensus towards roleplaying aliens is before I continue, lest I waste my time utterly.

Perhaps you're just not interested in them, perhaps you don't understand them fully, perhaps you're just too loyal to the dead guy on the motorised rocking chair 

Let me know what you think though =)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

welcome to the XLF (Xeno libration fornt) getting liberty and equal RPG to all species.

jokeing aside i would like to join any number of RPG with xenos, maybe a few were you can create your own xeno.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

WHeres the option for "I prefer xeno RPG threads and know a lot about Xenos"?


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Good question Iron


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I do like a little xeno rp now and then, and plan on starting an eldar one in the immediate future.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Could not resist voting for the third option, for as a matter of fact, it is the cold truth. 

I actually think that there has been a fair share of Xeno RPs, not just all that many recently. If you want to make one, then for all the fuck in th world, do it! There are always people who want to join in, so you will probably get a good and enjoyable RP running.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Just a correction, there was a Tyranid roleplay as well as a Necron one and both were quite good if I remember correctly, but of course, I can be mistaken 
Anyway, I don't mind playing Xenos as long as the story is appealing.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

komanko said:


> Just a correction, there was a Tyranid roleplay as well as a Necron one and both were quite good if I remember correctly, but of course, I can be mistaken
> Anyway, I don't mind playing Xenos as long as the story is appealing.


There's an ongoing Necron RP right now.

Just wait till Serp finds this thread. :laugh:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Hide it quickly then, Dravly use that shroud of darkness NOW!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Impossible to Rp necrons or tyranids?! 

That`s just ignorant... 

I`ve done both before and I fully intend to do both again. Until then Alistor, you have drawn the scrutinizing gaze of the Hive`s Eye and the Star Borne alike... 

Watch yourself... 

EDIT: And I refuse to vote, seeing as there`s no _Xenos are awesome and I`ll never Rp anything else!_ option in your silly poll. :threaten:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I voted for the first option, as I am basically clueless when it comes to all xenos apart from the orks and the tyranids. The Tyranids aren't very good for roleplaying, mind you. 

I prefer the Space Marines, IMHO, but knowing more about the xenos would probably cause me to vote for them.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> EDIT: And I refuse to vote, seeing as there`s no _Xenos are awesome and I`ll never Rp anything else!_ option in your silly poll. :threaten:


Yet you have an Inquisitorial acolyte in Burn the Witch ? On the other hand, I kinda agree, I'm not going to vote because the options are unrealistic, I'll play either but I'd love to do xeno RPs, I know a fair amount of each of the races of 40k, though my knowledge is obviously not all-encompassing :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Option number 3 here. Cause its just true.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Xeno RP would be awesome.

Eldar and DE roleplay would be good,
(I typed DE RP lol)
(DERP!)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> EDIT: And I refuse to vote, seeing as there`s no _Xenos are awesome and I`ll never Rp anything else!_ option in your silly poll. :threaten:


And still you have character in an RP with the name _"Suffer not the Xeno to Live"_. :laugh: 




:rofl:


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought after I posted this that I was missing something! Sorry for missing the "XENOS ARE AMAZING, K? <3" option! D=


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep, Serp found it. I was too slow. :laugh:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Like the poll, but I don't have a "I love aliens and I want more" option, can that be added


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

If I could add another option, I would


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I can edit the poll for you Alistor, just tell me what you want the next option to say and I'll put it in for you.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Well the 5th option which I appear to have neglected unfortunately would be:

"I prefer roleplaying xenos races and would like to see more alien-orientated RP."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Your poll has been edited, fifth option now included.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay then, now I`ll vote. :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I had the same idea, although i was going to give it some time before I did anything


----------

